# After Halloween sales



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just got back from Spirit 1/2 off sale. Picked up a Blucky, 4 plastic skulls with moveable jaws, and a spiritball...all for 25 bucks. Unbeleivable the stuff you can get at these sales!

What did you guys get?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Im to tired to even go shopping. Good job on your buys though.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I got the gemmy talking headless bride for $74. I can handle her clicky jaw for that. Got a vulture for $10.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

lowdwnrob said:


> Im to tired to even go shopping. Good job on your buys though.


I wasn't all fired up to go either, but since it's only a one day sale I had no choice, if I wanted some good bargains. When I got there just before openeing there were 25 people in line waiting for the doors to open. Nice folks, we all talked about props. All I wanted was skulls, and I saw them loading up rolling pallets with animatronic props. Funny, seeing all those Hannibal Lectors rolling out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

smileyface4u23 said:


> I got the gemmy talking headless bride for $74. I can handle her clicky jaw for that. Got a vulture for $10.


Vey cool..congrats!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Ah lets see...

-About 20 skulls from target, spirit, partycity, and walmart..
-Another fog machine
-Every dungeon room weapon spirit had in stock
-3 gallongs of fog juice
-2 big strobes
-3 screw in strobes

and I picked my mom up another lemax halloween town thingy at 75% off

there's a haunt thats selling all of thier stuff tomorrow so I'm goign to swing over there and see If i can get any pneumatic parts and buckys/barts


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I found out this year that you can do a lot with those big goofy smiling blow mold pumpkins. I 'recarved' the face in one for a very scary scarecrow. I'm using two of them for a body to my giant spider next year. Picked up four of them for five bucks a piece. Got some misc. skulls and ground breakers. 

But Walgreen's has the big 12' hanging skeleton guys ( the ones they sell at party galaxy for $150) for $ 30. I got one today for $15. SCORE!!!!!!!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

ahhh man, all the stores in my area were picked over. no bluckys nothing, well i did grab lots of spider webs. cool for you though!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Target is having a 50% off sale of all Halloween Realted items. I picked up a skull fogger for $12, and even better a Fitco 400watt fogger for $10!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll be checking out Target tomorrow..thanks!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Well after hitting Spirit, Biglots, Kmart, Target, Walmart, and Party City Kouma and I ended up with:

3 bluckies
2 big rats
9 tombstones
2 decapitated heads (zombie and female vamp)
1 zombie hand
1 obliesk (target)
2 sparkle lighted bats (to go in my bedroom)
candy
popcorn balls
purple rope lights
purple and orange xmas type lights
1 velvet cape
1 fog machine timer

and who knows what else I missed


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

My neighbor picked up the animatronic jason from spirit


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

1 skeleton spider, 1 36" tombstone, 1 skull lantern, 3 jugs of fog juice. all at 50% off


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

I gat 2 large tombstones at spirit for 10$ each, the gemmy headless bride for 60$ and the last 700 watt fogger for 20.00 - Speaking of the fogger, has anyone gotten it? It is really weird because i don't think it stops for warm-up times, i tried it out when I got home and right away the remote lit up. I tried pressing the green button that starts the fog and the motor started, its really weird..... anyone else had experience with the fogger?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep....got a car trunk full of stuff from Walgreens, and made it back home and put my stash away before the wife got out of bed.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

You lucky lot down south. I drove in to Calgary (an hour away) and there was virtually nothing left in any stores except a few broken items. Ah well, back to internet shopping...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

beelce said:


> Yep....got a car trunk full of stuff from Walgreens, and made it back home and put my stash away before the wife got out of bed.


LMAO!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

My daughter worked there part time...so it was 50% off plus additional 25% off...

1 brain mold
2 bags of vampire teeth
1 boil t shirt
1 peepn peepers
1 16oz of blood
1 body part arm
1 bloody face mask
1 rat in a trap
1 mister
1 glowing heart
3 rats
1 green dorp ( they were throwing out)
assorted make up- latex, sponges, scab, white make up, black out tooth...

all for $45.23 cha CHING!!

I told her if they throw anything out to take it


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Got my Freddy sweater, clearance, vulture for $10, couple of hands, vampiress head. Then I went back to pick up some robes......they had plenty. I took three with a couple other costumes and when I went to pay was told that costumes are only 25% off. So I just took the three robes. After I pay, I hear them telling the guy behind me to come back tomorrow(which is now today) because costumes will be 50%. Needless to say, I ask for a return so I can come back today. ALL SALES FINAL!!!!!!!!!!! You would think when I asked and they told me 25%, they would have told me about the next day? What was I gonna do, sit and argue for an hour?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Would you believe KMart didn't have anything on clearance? How stupid. So I didn't get anything there. From Target I got 4 foam skulls, 2 bags of the good webs and all the Creepy Cloth (ahem... _Freaky Fabric_, excuse me!) they had since I am now a devout Creepy Cloth disciple. I have no need for props so I just concentrated on stuff to use to make props with next season.

I wish that one Spirit store with the Nox Arcana CDs wasn't so damn far away... only place in St Louis that sells them, as far as I've seen.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma and I hit another party city and spirit today. We nabbed 3 foggers, strobe, rattling chains head and arms thing and a rubber hand from party city. The strobe was a $1 (it was a return.) It needs a new bulb but that's ok. One fogger was at 50% off ($15) and the other too were clogged returns ($3 and $5 each) They all were 400 watt and the $5 is a ground fogger (ice compartment. At spirit we nabbed a vulture ($10) and a cheap staff ($3.)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got back from Walrgreens, no tombstones left..crud. Got a 2 skull chain fence, a drop down spider, some Gothic Amulets, a Halloween themed clock that chimes a halloween sound every hour, and Pumkin Masters saws and more patterns since I collect them..BTW I have the very first Pumpkin Master patterns sold. Printed on newsprint paper unbound, just folded and placed inside the first package they made with no scoops, just 3 saws of various sizes.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

To recap what Teary said, the $3 400W fogger was partially gummed up but blew clear once i got some clean juice through it. The $5 ground fogger was clogged bad enough that I tried tearing the pump apart (first attempt ever). I was successful and now the only fogger we bought that I haven't tested is the NiB one we got for $15.
The Vulture is a nice looking latex mold, And the staff is a hollow plastic tube with a witch looking hand holding a translucent ball with cracks/lightning bolts through it. We're toying with running a light up the staff to illuminate the ball.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I figured since the sales were Saturday and we were too tired and feeling too tapped out to go shopping, that nothing would be left at our local Spirit Store today (Sunday). We were next door at Costco but curiosity got the best of me so stopped in. 

They were packing everything up (everything was 50% off) and then would be closing at 3pm today and inventorying everything left over and shipping back to the warehouse. Feeling poor I decided to only buy a witch's latex arm. 

I lovingly eyed the few nice big props they had left and went to the car where I told my husband that I really loved the Gothic Zombie Farmer and Wife and if he wanted to buy me an early birthday gift I would love them. Guess what? He did! I'm so thrilled and surprised. Now my mind is in high gear thinking about how I might incorporate them into my yard haunt for next year. I'm praying no rain will be in sight unlike this year (it ended up drizzling only on Halloween night which was a far cry from what they were predicting for this weekend). Maybe Plan B will be using the porch and garages....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*This Site is evil*

I told myself that I wouldn't go buy any halloween items after halloween because I needed my money for disney world for this upcoming week. Well I started reading the forum earlier and found this thread and decided to take a look. Well it seems like everyone was getting such great deals that I would just take a look. Well my look turned into a purchase that I told myself I couldn't pass up. I ended up buying the silence of the lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lecter) life-size animated prop. I know this prop was going for about $249 about two weeks ago and they marked it down to $100. I had to have it. I love it! I included a video if you want to check him out.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I couldn't go to the sales!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Joiseygal said:


> I told myself that I wouldn't go buy any halloween items after halloween because I needed my money for disney world for this upcoming week. Well I started reading the forum earlier and found this thread and decided to take a look. Well it seem like everyone was getting such great deals that I would just take a look. Well my look turned into a purchase that I told myself I couldn't pass up. I ended up buying the silence of the lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lecter) life-size animated prop. I know this prop was going for about $249 about two weeks ago and they marked it down to $100. I had to have it. I love it! I included a video if you want to check him out. http://www.youtube.com/user/Joiseygal


Well, if you end up not going to DW, you still have an animatronic prop to look at!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr Morbius I will be going to Disney World, but eating one less meal and no souvenirs for me. I know that would of been the cost of my prop. I think it was well worth it and it gets me hyped up for next year!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Beware the suburban soccer mom...they savage stores with their over-extended credit, pushing more than one cart with octopi-like skill and like locusts leave only bare shelves in their wake!!!

Actually, after hitting two Targets, a Party City (which was the best stocked; might still have stuff) and a Spirit, I came away with less than I wanted, but enough for next year...

Would have gotten more, but the wife figures about $100 of stuff is more than enough for now. Even at 50% or better discount.

Got a blucky, an obelisk tombstone, a cannon strobe, a 400W fogger with timer remote (the most the wife with her asthma will let me have right now), a black light spot light, a medium sized gargoyle, a bloody lantern, a string of purple lights, three pre-carved small funkins and a mini battery powered one, and some smaller things I just can't remember. Plus the wife picked up stuff like the cool lenticular place mats at Target and other inside dinner-ware stuff. Oh, and the plastic tubs to store it all in.

Now I gotta pack it all away, leaving the stuff to be worked on in seperate tubs so I can get to them in the spring...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I picked up a cool talking (Gemmy?) skull from Target for 50% off ($6.50). I thought I might try a hack with it, but it has 5 or 6 good sayings and no crappy background music. So I'll keep it and maybe hack my older one.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I also picked up a vulture for $10, lol. And, I picked up a full size 6ft static Dracula prop complete with outfit and pole stand for $30. I'm going to look for a couple things today but don't expect to find anything.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I went to Halloween USA yesterday and picked up two plastic skellie, a bottle of fog juice and a raven.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just got back from Walgreens. I was able to nab 2 6ft hanging zombies, a large tombstone, talking animated gargoyle, and some treat bags. Everything is 75% off now!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I was going through the newspaper ads on Monday before recycling day and saw some ads for Rite Aid (drug store) that looked interesting. Headed for our local store and found everything 75% off, heck that's almost free. We had such a nice turnout this halloween it's inspired me to want to plan for a good size haunt next year and look for cheap props I can use. Bought some severed fingers that looked pretty realistic and decided to hit the other Rite Aids in my area (4 of them!). For very little money actually I came away with more severed fingers (zombie food), 3 pairs of 3D skelly hand gloves, a 3D skelly body suit and mask, 4 pirates hair adult wigs, a vampiress wig, long black curly hair wig, green spider webbing, and GID lipstick and nail polish. 

BTW did anyone see the pair of talking skulls that Rite Aid had in their stores? They were sold out by the time I got to the store on the Monday after Halloween but I saw several ads for them in the store's October mailers I was recycling (too busy to look through the ads earlier--must learn from my mistakes!). They looked a lot like the Talking thru Boris skull or Gemmy talking skull from the ad although they were packaged as a pair. Sure wish I would have gone into the store earlier. I'll try to come back here and update with a picture from the ad so you can see the ad.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I got two severed arms, the animated frankenstein guy and a full over the head leatherface mask for $120










But besides that I got one of those 12' tall hanging ghosts guys from a halloween scene store after they had their 50% off sale. The coolest part was, my dad went in with newspaper articles from my previous haunted houses and told them that we do this every year for charity, so the guy gave us the ghost for free.

And this is probably one of the coolest and nicest things that anyone has ever done for me.... My sister has this friend Kevin, who threw this big halloween party a few days ago. Anyway he asked me if he could borrow a few props so I said why not and gave him a few cheap things from like 5th grade. Anyway my sister comes home last night from work and rushes upstairs to get me. I come down to see Kevin standing there next to his car. Inside it is this...


















I've talked to that kid for probably 3 minutes my entire life and he gave that to me for free because he didn't have room to store it. I think I stared at it for like 3 hours last night in shock lol


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just got back from walmart and the halloween stuff is at 75% off now. I nabbed fog juice, a velvet cape, black roses, puck lights, witch wig, a fog timer and popcorn balls (only 50% off though)


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've gotten tons and tons of stuff! The day after Halloween I hit up Walmart and got 3 fogegers, 13 bottles of fog juice, 2 bubble foggers, 7 bottles of bubble juice, 4 little black robes, 6 adult robes, 10 lengths of that rusty plastic chaid, 4 bottles of blood, grabbed the box of red hair spray, 10 of those fake carved pumpkins (Planning a Light-O-Rama show for next year) and the list goes on!

I have yet to make it to Target. They had some really cool stuff but I'm fearing it's already picked over! My advice is get it when you see it... Don't wait around for it to go 75%... What's the use is someone nabs it before you get to it?
:jol:.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I picked up a bubble fogger @ K-Mart on Monday for $25. Picked up a Pycho shower curtain that plays the Pycho theme music today for $4. The thing is, they had quite a bit there on Monday and today it went 75%, and very picked over.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a guy on Chicago Craigslist that is selling all of his decorations for $500.00 There is a lot of carnevil type stuff i was thinking about taking a look but anyone that is from Illinois that might be interested i figured i would give you a heads up. 

Unfortunatelly all of the stuff left over at the stores near me was either picked over still to high for my liking or just complete junk.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Was in Target today (Thursday) and everything Halloween was marked down 75%. Ended up finding quite a bit of stuff that I thought would be useful next year. Some test tubes, prop costumes and wigs, a skeleton shield I thought looked like it would go nicely with medieval setting, a skeleton head bust with LED eyes, three skeleton window leechers (plan on a wall of motion triggered heads), skelly hand candy dishes, two weird faced pumpkins from the Garden Center (almost forgot to check there for stuff). Probably more but haven't unpacked stuff yet. Just wanted to say that it's still worth checking stuff out.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I hit a couple other walmarts tonight and nabbed a skull mister, wig, fog juice, blood, and a few party favors to give out as treats. I might have gotten something else too but can't remember right now.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I hit 75% off at Wal Mart. Got two bubble foggers for $10 each. Got three ground breakers for $3.75. Got a ton of stuff. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

A dash to the supermarket for milk and eggs yielded a few shrunken heads on sticks and a skull for 75% off.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Michael's has some of the Halloween stuff marked 80% off which made this guy $26.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice find Hauntiholik! 

I ended up driving 23 miles to our closest Kmart and was delighted to find some great stuff left. Probably the best thing I bought for the money was the Celler Dweller prop for $14...sort of root cellar doors that bang and shake and then a prop burst up through them. Haven't actually set it up yet but it sure sounded cool and the cost was right. Almost bought the shower curtain prop with sound but thought about it and decided I'd rather do a shower curtain with a moving prop behind the curtain and add my own sound. Found some nice costumes for my props. A bleeding head prop that is motion activated and has sound. Two hanging skull props with LED lit eyes and hair. A wizard head mask. Can't remember what else but I felt it was worth the trip and it was a nice day for a drive.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

in two days hit 4 walmarts
all 75% off

16 ground breakers
5 2'x3' tombstones
15 16" tombstones
20 weapons (knives axes daggers)
8 masks
4 bags of spider webs
2 bags of some cheesecloth material
1 bag of bones

I know i'm leaving out alot of stuff, just cant remember what...

I'm off to hit up this one walmart in the boonies that has minimal customers.

I've only used half of my post halloween budget so that means i have room to breathe AND overspend hahahah


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hit Walmart Saturday morning and got:

1 5' Blucky
2 3' Bluckies
A thing that has 2 skulls on stakes joined by a chain. Both skulls have flashing red LEDs in the eyes.
1 Bag O Bones
1 really cool automated Gemmy Grim Reaper and it was only 7 bucks. The great thing about this is that it is really just a flying crank ghost mechanism with 2 built in blue LEDs that shine down, motion and sound sensitive, and makes a moaning sound. All I have to do is toss the cheesy Grim Reaper part and build a cooler ghost. I might even work on it tonight.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally found a bubble fogger today for $ 12.50 at Krogers, they had 2.....uumm....maybe should have got them both......did get 2 bottles of juice for $ 3.50. I was happy after driving all over and finding none.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

got 5 gal. of fog juice, 2 1000watt fog machines with timers, 10 skulls,all for 45 bucks and a splitting headache from my wife


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

There ain't nuthin' left wurth byin' around here! UGH!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

rottincorps said:


> got 5 gal. of fog juice, 2 1000watt fog machines with timers, 10 skulls,all for 45 bucks and a splitting headache from my wife


Now that is one heck of a deal you got there, wow!!!

For that, I could definitely live with a short term headache.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I have yet to hit one place and know that there will be little, if anything left. Actually, there wasn't anything I really wanted badly enough to buy at regular price, so even marked down it's still not interesting to me. I was at a Kmart two days ago and everything was 75% off and some folks were buying things up pretty briskly, but looking over the couple of shelves of what was left didn't do anything for me. I'm really hoping the offerings next year are a lot better, because '08 sucked, IMO.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought ALL of this season's stuff was uninspiring, small or poorly made. It didn't thrill me even at 75% off. All I bought on clearance were black cat socks for me & the chilluns and pumpkin carving tools & stencils for next year. Oh, and 2 packs of pumpkin Peeps! (YUM). I couldn't find the black votive candles I needed. No thrill-of-the-clearance-sale-hunt for me...(sigh).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh- I forgot: I did splurge weeks ago & buy a low lying fogger at 50% off. Still debating whether or not I really need it or should take it back. It works great.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

*Last Halloween expedature for the 2008 season*

I waited and I waited... then waited some more... today it payed off!
I was the first in line for Kmart's 90% off sale... I walked out with $550 worth of merchandise for $55!
I got 66 feet in total of 'rusty' chain, 20 foam skulls, 2 bag of bones, 3 hanging reapers, a mask, misting skull, floating reaper, axworth style ghost, 2 tombstone kits and 2 animated skull walls... there might of been more, I am at work trying to recall from memory what I was throwing in my 2 carts... it was a good heist


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, thats great! You must have some big plans for next year. Did that sale just start yesterday? I might have to make a quick run to my local Kmart tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That rocks, higg, what a great haul!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> Wow, thats great! You must have some big plans for next year. Did that sale just start yesterday? I might have to make a quick run to my local Kmart tonight!


I guess it is different for all kmarts... I just have their number on speed dial and called everymorning about 45 minutes prior to them opening... they had no clue when the 90% starts until they arrive in the morning... it is never acknowledged in advance to the workers.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

My mom saw my display this year and loved it - she was floored. Since retiring a few years back she likes to shop the deep discounters and thrift shops and after seeing how into Halloween I am, she's been going crazy with purchases. She calls me up - "this is scarecrow 1 reporting.." to tell me what she got me and how much I have to pay her. Some of the stuff I would never have bought (pair of skeletons holding each other singing "I got you babe") but I happily take the good with the bad.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm jealous. I was lucky to get what I got a couple days ago for 75% off - there wasn't much good stuff left at all. And I checked both K-Marts in my area.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I went to Kmart last week they had a couple of things marked down 50%, but most of the stuff wasn't evgen marked down. Guess I need to check again after work. I want more foam skulls if anyone has any.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, round' here is seems its all gone before it even hits 50%!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

higginsr said:


> I waited and I waited... then waited some more... today it payed off!
> I was the first in line for Kmart's 90% off sale... I walked out with $550 worth of merchandise for $55!
> I got 66 feet in total of 'rusty' chain, 20 foam skulls, 2 bag of bones, 3 hanging reapers, a mask, misting skull, floating reaper, axworth style ghost, 2 tombstone kits and 2 animated skull walls... there might of been more, I am at work trying to recall from memory what I was throwing in my 2 carts... it was a good heist


Holy Casper the Ghost! That sounds like a car load of stuff. Nice shopping spree. Gee I found some good stuff at our closest Kmart last week but they didn't have all that much left. You really cleaned the store out.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

While I didn't score big time like you did Higginsr, I did find a few things worth picking up today at World Market (Costplus). 2 19-foot roles of barbed wire garland, 2 skeleton/chain necklaces which I thought would look good on some props, and a rat in a mousetrap--all 75% off. I also picked up some neat bottles for my witch's kitchen, and something from the kids toy section called "Touch-A-Bubbles" ($2.99). Haven't used it yet but its a test tube with wand in a liquid that makes bubbles that harden when exposed to the air so that you can handle them and touch them. Sounds cool. I'll try to post pictures later.

Also picked up a large 20 inch cauldron from Party City (at 50% off).

I really wasn't going halloween shopping this week but couldn't resist the things that I saw.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohoo! The KMart near my house was a bust but the one a few miles away scored somewhat. Got 2 foam skulls, 2 oversize plastic skulls (apparently they make noise but who cares for a buck), and a tray full of assorted little 3-4 inch foam skulls. 90% off don't suck, nosirreebob. Wish theyda had more regular foam skulls but oh well... now I got 6 to play with over the winter & spring! :biggrineton:

You can never have too many skulls.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Creeper said:


> My mom saw my display this year and loved it - she was floored. Since retiring a few years back she likes to shop the deep discounters and thrift shops and after seeing how into Halloween I am, she's been going crazy with purchases. She calls me up - "this is scarecrow 1 reporting.." to tell me what she got me and how much I have to pay her. Some of the stuff I would never have bought (pair of skeletons holding each other singing "I got you babe") but I happily take the good with the bad.


I think thats great that your mom is so supportive. Sounds like she enjoys the hunt of shopping. Maybe you should give her a hit list of stuff your looking for for next year. You might want to try and use even the odd stuff she gets that you wouldnt ( the kissing skellys). That way she feels like she is part of the process. I bet she would be great at finding zombie cloths.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Spookie said:


> Holy Casper the Ghost! That sounds like a car load of stuff. Nice shopping spree. Gee I found some good stuff at our closest Kmart last week but they didn't have all that much left. You really cleaned the store out.


Actually I didn't clean the store out... they had tons more but I was already WAY WAY over budget for this year... did I mention I was WAY over budget?

Let's put it to you this way.... I had to take my 5 year old because my wife already left for work so I had to threaten him to keep his mouth shut to mommy or I was going to stop santa from coming this year... he got a bribe toy out of the deal... instantly it all went into storage and boxed up before I left for work... what props? I didn't buy any new props honey, really I didn't!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

higginsr said:


> Let's put it to you this way.... I had to take my 5 year old because my wife already left for work so I had to threaten him to keep his mouth shut to mommy or I was going to stop santa from coming this year...


Ah..parenting by intimidation! Always worked for me! LOL!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

higginsr said:


> I guess it is different for all kmarts... I just have their number on speed dial and called everymorning about 45 minutes prior to them opening... they had no clue when the 90% starts until they arrive in the morning... it is never acknowledged in advance to the workers.


If that's what they told you they lied..
They know at least a week or more ahead of time..I worked at a Kmart once.
It was great, I got another 10% off the already 90% off sale.

But it is good deal time that's for sure.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I miss K-Mart. I bought all my favorite halloween stuff there. They closed here in Texas, and most of them closed in Louisiana.

That is dedication. 

Walmart here had almost nothing worth buying day after. The night before was 50% off, and they had a lot of nice things left.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

higginsr said:


> I waited and I waited... then waited some more... today it payed off!
> I was the first in line for Kmart's 90% off sale... I walked out with $550 worth of merchandise for $55!
> I got 66 feet in total of 'rusty' chain, 20 foam skulls, 2 bag of bones, 3 hanging reapers, a mask, misting skull, floating reaper, axworth style ghost, 2 tombstone kits and 2 animated skull walls... there might of been more, I am at work trying to recall from memory what I was throwing in my 2 carts... it was a good heist


*WOW! *GREAT score!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

higginsr said:


> Let's put it to you this way.... I had to take my 5 year old because my wife already left for work so I had to threaten him to keep his mouth shut to mommy or I was going to stop santa from coming this year... he got a bribe toy out of the deal... instantly it all went into storage and boxed up before I left for work... what props? I didn't buy any new props honey, really I didn't!


*sniff, sniff* You're my hero!


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

Lilly said:


> If that's what they told you they lied..
> They know at least a week or more ahead of time..I worked at a Kmart once.
> It was great, I got another 10% off the already 90% off sale.
> 
> But it is good deal time that's for sure.


ok ok ok maybe its just my tenosee edukashun but aint that like umm wait caring the 4 count the pinky toe oh yeah FREE:googly:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Damn near...what she means is that if the item is $1 after the 90% discount, she gets 10% off of that $1 and pays just 0.90 for it.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I only ran into really crappy sales after Halloween. Around here it seems like they start taking down Halloween stuff by mid October. They don't restock, and most of it is gone by the time the sales happen.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

OK - inspired and determined by your K-Mart stories - on Tuesday the hubby and I headed out of our immediate area (1/2 hour) and went another 1/2 hour to hit 2 K-Marts. SCORE!!! Came back with a trunk load of stuff at 90% off. Then today - I innocently went to CVS to pick up a prescription and SCORE AGAIN - 90% off. I didn't think they'd have anything left. Spent $22 - saved $111. The cashier was impressed. Can't beat 3 ft blucky's for $.79 (too bad they only had 3)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well i got a decent after halloween score. Not 90%,but Im happy none the less. I got the animated Jason from Spirit for $103 and also the zombie farmer and his wife for $45 a piece. Those were the pieces I really wanted so it was AWESOME to find them online this far after halloween.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> *sniff, sniff* You're my hero!


haha! Now that is funny! I am just not sure how to explain it next year when I whip it all out, but I will just let next year take care of itself... Thanks though (really wishing the wife would understand this little obsession)


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Possibly my last Halloween purchase in the after-Halloween sales will be the Bone Chiller Ice Cube Trays that I found through Sur LaTable. I keep saying I'm done for the year, but surprisingly keep finding without looking for it additional items. 

Today I saw this week's ad for Walgreens (thru 11/15) and noticed they had a 6-pack of the battery operated tea lights on sale for $5 and I thought hmmm those candles made from pvc pipes need those....


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay see I said I was done too. Then of course I go to biglots and they have 4 bluckies left at 75% off so of course I couldnt say no AND they had the large skull head for 6 dollars and I picked up several bags of bones too. I figure some secret reaper victim will like them.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice haul T!


----------

